# Spring Gobbler Video



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

A video of my turkey hunting adventure yesterday:


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks for posting this Glen, congrats on a nice bird.


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

nice work Sir, the flag might have been blue but he was well inside the "RED" zone!

bet the Farmer was thinking "I plowed that field once"....knuck, knuck, knuck......bad feeling to get stuck in the field, more so when ya knock on the door for help.

great video thanks


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats. on the hunt, thanks for sharing, it was great.


----------



## Beta (Mar 3, 2014)

Nice bird, and nice filming too! Congrats!


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks for the replies.

Sometimes things just work out. That wet, heavy soil sucked me in and I couldn't steer back to the lane. When I told Howard of my predicament, he asked if his Gator would do it. I told him it wouldn't but he asked me again and got the same response. That little B was awesome. I really had my doubts but those old two-cylinders really can pull. I've seen it plenty at tractor shows. This was even better, though. A better purpose than dragging concrete blocks. All in all, a memorable day.


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

Back in 1985/95 I had the pleasure of renting a 100 year old Farm House in Maryland with 108 acres from a hobby farmer " retired Dairy Farmer" in his 70's. The Farmer had two old Farmall's 1938/42, my tractor for chores was the H with a bucket and the other an I with side PTO for his sickle bar. I agree it sounds like they can barely idle but when in gear add a little fuel those old tractors will climb up a tree.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Cool! Congrats!


----------



## devildogandboy (May 12, 2014)

nice going! guess we're having turkey soon.

Bruce


----------

